# Table vs hand/portable routing



## Brian.Crawford (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm currently working to expand the use & knowledge of my rounter for some projects I've got going. I had 2 1/4" routers (a very old B&D 7610/7620 (?) and a reasonable Craftsman 315.240260) and just recently purchased a mid-range 2hp 1/2" plunge router for these projects. The past uses had the B&D mounted in a table extension to my table saw and the Crafstman was for portable use. The table mount gets by far the most use (and the B&D works just fine for the limited use to-date) and I don't do much freehand parly because of my experience level doing it plus don't seem to need it that often - although I know I could do much more with it (instead of my table saw - rabbeting for example). I do plan to take a routing "course" very soon to improve my skills with it.

So, after all that, my issue is now that I'll be buying 1/2" bits both the previous routers become obsolete and I'm now torn about whether to mount the new one in the table or use it freehand. And while one could switch back and forth (table - freehand) that is very inconvenient and I know that would limit my use. The "Table" subforum indicates about 90% of people use a table but the "Portable" subforum seem pretty adament that larger pieces (whatever that means) are best done portable. The last thing I want is to buy another 1/2" router.

Your thoughts on this would be appreciated.
Brian :help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Brian

Why not buy one of the new combo router kits, than you have both at a great price ( about 100.oo ) that will take on the 1/4" shank bits and the 1/2" shank bits.

Put the standard base in your table saw and then when you need a plunge router just pop out the motor and put it in the plunge base..a very quick thing to do with the new routers.. 

Here's a link to a router I like and at the price is right.


Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

=========
============



Brian.Crawford said:


> I'm currently working to expand the use & knowledge of my rounter for some projects I've got going. I had 2 1/4" routers (a very old B&D 7610/7620 (?) and a reasonable Craftsman 315.240260) and just recently purchased a mid-range 2hp 1/2" plunge router for these projects. The past uses had the B&D mounted in a table extension to my table saw and the Crafstman was for portable use. The table mount gets by far the most use (and the B&D works just fine for the limited use to-date) and I don't do much freehand parly because of my experience level doing it plus don't seem to need it that often - although I know I could do much more with it (instead of my table saw - rabbeting for example). I do plan to take a routing "course" very soon to improve my skills with it.
> 
> So, after all that, my issue is now that I'll be buying 1/2" bits both the previous routers become obsolete and I'm now torn about whether to mount the new one in the table or use it freehand. And while one could switch back and forth (table - freehand) that is very inconvenient and I know that would limit my use. The "Table" subforum indicates about 90% of people use a table but the "Portable" subforum seem pretty adament that larger pieces (whatever that means) are best done portable. The last thing I want is to buy another 1/2" router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian.Crawford (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks BobJ3. The Craftsman looks not bad. Although given I now already have a new 1/2" Plunge would I not be better off just getting a basic one to simply fit in a table (maybe more-for-the dollar then). Or is it the case where, given the price I might as well go for the package.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I don't see your router listed by Sears so it's hard to say but the package comes with all the neat items plus you can adjust the router from the table top and that's a real plus for the table mounted router in a table saw.. 
I'm almost sure the standard base for your router would be almost the same as the package deal from Sears..


But I will say you can't have to many routers 

=========





Brian.Crawford said:


> Thanks BobJ3. The Craftsman looks not bad. Although given I now already have a new 1/2" Plunge would I not be better off just getting a basic one to simply fit in a table (maybe more-for-the dollar then). Or is it the case where, given the price I might as well go for the package.


----------



## Brian.Crawford (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry, may have been misleading. The Sears (also numerous years old) & B&D are the 1/4" ones. The new one is a Ryobi (1/2"). So basically the Sears & B&D are history although the B&D is small & light and might make a good trim router. So it's back to your first comments...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the choice might boil down to how you split the "workload" between table and hand-held, Brian. You migt see what a fixed base for the new Ryobi would cost, and compare that to the cost of a dual-base kit. 

For me, the hand-held work falls into two categories:

1. edge work and dados on large pieces, and

2. dovetails and box joints on a bench-mounted jig. 

Your split might differ. I know Bob cuts dovetails on the ends of 12-foot long slabs on his router table, but I can't keep anything longer than about 12 inches under control when stood on end.


----------

